# Bug Zapper versus Bees?



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it. The bees are generally inside at night when the bug zapper is attracting the night fliers. The bug zapper is ineffective during daylight hours when the bees are flying.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Precisely. Consider: Bug Zappers use a light and fragrance, usually both, to attract certain groups of insects and electrocute them. 

Generally they are used to attract night flying insects to a light. Honeybees do not fly at night. If you wish to lure honeybees to the "Bug Zapper" you would need to bait it with something the bees will be interested in. You will probably need to ask yourself, "Do I want a thriving and successful colony of honeybees?" Or do I want a pile of electrocuted honeybees? I would think that doing this would make you the opposite of a "beekeeper".

*I believe that the heat produced by their light is sufficient to attract mosquitoes and it will attract few, if any, honeybees.*


----------



## james115 (Jan 22, 2007)

*bug zapper*

i hung a small bug zapper in the shed with my cleaned suppers last year. 
the supper were bagged with a small amount of par-moth. the zapper had a large pile of wax moth under it. i lost very few frames to wax worms .. i think i'll put in place again this year


----------

